# BikeYoke Willy



## Pintie (16. September 2019)

soo.... also mein Willy ist leider geplatzt...

Die Grundidee ist gut, das Material eigentlich auch.
Aber er hält leider nicht.

Ich habe den Willy zusammen mit der bikeyoke klemme Anfang der Saison (wie das zeug lieferbar war) direkt verbaut.
Nach 2 Monaten hatte ich den ersten kleinen schlitz direkt bei der Schraube der Schelle.

Das Loch wurde jetzt sehr schnell größer und naja. siehe Bild. jetzt ist es nur noch zusatzgewicht.

Schade eigentlich. Ich finde das Ding eine gute Idee, und von der Qualität auch in Ordnung.
Scheint aber leider nicht stabil genug zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. September 2019)

Aus der Serie 'braucht kein Mensch'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. September 2019)

Das sehen Knirschgeplagte Stützenfahrer wahrscheinlich etwas anders


----------



## aufgehts (16. September 2019)

Wer schraubt sich so ein glump ans Bike


----------



## Symion (16. September 2019)

Vermutlich das gleiche Problem wie mit der Variante Fahrradschlauch. Wird im UV Licht zu schnell spröde und reist dann.


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2019)

Also unser Willy wird aus UV-beständigem Silikon hergestellt. 
Des Weiteren haben wir die Form und Dicke leicht geändert und auch den Supplier gewechselt.
Bisher scheinen die neuen Willies besser zu halten, als die alten. Wer also Probleme mit der ersten Generation hatte, der kann sich gerne an mich wenden, aber bitte per Mail.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. September 2019)

Gut, das er nicht beim GV mit dem Beik geplatzt ist.


----------



## Livestrong.com (31. Dezember 2020)

Hi gibts weitere Erfahrungen zu dem Teil oder alternativen ?


----------



## Deleted 410405 (31. Dezember 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Hi gibts weitere Erfahrungen zu dem Teil oder alternativen ?



Überall, wo man was zu macht oder etwas drüberzieht, sammelt sich mit der Zeit Dreck und Schmutz da drunter an.
Ich ziehe es somit vor, nichts mehr einzupacken und kann es so geziehlt reinigen.


----------



## Livestrong.com (31. Dezember 2020)

Ja bei Canyon nerven halt die 2 Schlitze an der Klemme. Da sollte mit dem silikonteil Ruhe reinkommen


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. Februar 2021)

Passt das auch für tune Schraubwürger mit 27,2 Stütze? Hatte mir mal aus einem Rennradschlauch so einen Schutz gebaut, hielt nur eine Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (30. März 2022)

Vielleicht kann man mir hier meine Frage beantworten.
Hab eine Reduzierhülse von 34.9 auf 31.6 in meinem Rahmen und entsprechend eine 31.6er Stütze. 
Als Klemme hab ich eine Syntace Microlock. Die ist top, schließt nur leider nicht bündig mit der Stütze ab, da der Durchmesser des oberen Dichtrings zu groß ist.
Passt der große Willy über die Syntace-Klemme und schließt er dann sauber mit der Stütze ab? 
Vorab schon mal ein Dankeschön.


----------



## fntms (14. April 2022)

Gibt es die neuere Version auch mit schwarzem Logo? Habe mir so ein Teil bestellt, aber auf der Abbildung war es wohl die erste Version. Die neue scheint eine weiße Beschriftung zu haben?


----------



## The-Ninth (20. April 2022)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Passt der große Willy über die Syntace-Klemme und schließt er dann sauber mit der Stütze ab?



Zu der Kombi kann ich nichts konkret sagen, aber der Willy ist schon recht eng, gefühlsmässig wäre das mühsam, besonders wenn du Gummi über Gummi rollst. Würde mir da die BikeYoke Squeezy statt der Syntace nehmen, über die geht der Willy fein drüber.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2022)

Deleted 410405 schrieb:


> Überall, wo man was zu macht oder etwas drüberzieht, sammelt sich mit der Zeit Dreck und Schmutz da drunter an.
> Ich ziehe es somit vor, nichts mehr einzupacken und kann es so geziehlt reinigen.


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir da recht, der Schutz verhindert das Wasser von oben in das Sattelrohr läuft, im Winter ist das schon gut.


----------

